

Fabulous: I made a Fabric script to help with django deployments on EC2 - flexterra

I hate deploying django apps for the first time. It takes way too long to configure the server. I tried Chef and Puppet but they are too complex for my needs.<p>So, I decided to make it a little bit easier for me by making a Fabric script (fabfile) that creates an EC2 instance and get it ready for a django app. I just published this after working on it all night last night.<p>What do you think? Would you use this? How would you make it better?<p>https://github.com/gcollazo/Fabulous
======
flexterra
<https://github.com/gcollazo/Fabulous>

